# do you ever see Games Workshop introducing a new game



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

the company runs on there 3 major games...

LOTR, Fantasy and 40k... plus black library and other "side" stuff, but those 3 games are sort of its bread and butter, LOTR not as much as Fantasy or 40k... but it still is making money for them.... everyone knows this

and i was wondering, what are the chances of Games Workshop introducing a new game, Warhammer "insert" subtitle... or just a new wargame, with a new game.... different races, different storyline etc.. do you ever see that happening or not


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont think they will introduce a new main system, and certainly not something called "Warhammer *insert name*".


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they just did last month called dreadfleet,is this going to be another one of your threads that you ask a question which the answer will always be pure speculation and you never return to the discussion again?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

My understanding is GW has always been a modeling company first, and a game maker second.

The only new games I could see GW putting out are 1 shot board games like Space Hulk and Dread Fleet. I honestly wouldn't mind special releases like those on a yearly/bi-yearly basis. Though I wonder what other games they could do.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> they just did last month called dreadfleet,is this going to be another one of your threads that you ask a question which the answer will always be pure speculation and you never return to the discussion again?


At first I thought you were being an ass to him, but after going through at least ten spam topics like this one I'm on your side.

OP please stop making these stupid topics, they're getting annoying.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

He`s already been warned by a mod but hasn`t learned his lesson apparently. 

Methinks he`s posting outside 40k Fluff now to avoid looking like he`s spamming crap topics.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Emperorguard500 said:


> the company runs on there 3 major games...
> 
> LOTR, Fantasy and 40k... plus black library and other "side" stuff, but those 3 games are sort of its bread and butter, LOTR not as much as Fantasy or 40k... but it still is making money for them.... everyone knows this
> 
> and i was wondering, what are the chances of Games Workshop introducing a new game, Warhammer "insert" subtitle... or just a new wargame, with a new game.... different races, different storyline etc.. do you ever see that happening or not


Are you fragging kidding, LoTR making money, not here in Aus it ain't, i have seen LoTR stuff sitting on GW Australia shelves with months of dust on them, i have in the last two years seen what half a dozen sales, and probally 2 games. LoTR sucks arse, virtually no one in my area cares a hill of beans for the game and even less playing it.

I have always thought that GW should off load LoTR and allow its speciallist games onto the shelves 

Oh and GW runs on 3 major games, well shit me, tell us something we don't know, if PP started up its own shops guess what it will have Warmachine and Hordes.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

why would they? warhammer fantasy and 40K are both very sucsessful and lord of the rings is earning them money at a snails pace (making it hard to beleive that they would start another game that could possibly do the same effect)


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Flindo said:


> why would they? warhammer fantasy and 40K are both very sucsessful and lord of the rings is earning them money at a snails pace (making it hard to beleive that they would start another game that could possibly do the same effect)


Dump LoTR and introduce an expanded 40K and Fantasy range, easy peasy.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, since White Dwarf used to be a magazine not just for Citadel Miniatures but any kind of roleplaying games and board-, wargames during its humble beginnings, the question about GW being more than a modeling company is one of historical concern.

During the late 80's and early 90's GW had a lot of games running which were thematically set in either the 40k or WHFB universe.
Couple years later most of these were gone, and the remainder was branded with the _'Specialist Games'_ sub-label.
The one game that's been running since ancient times must be Blood Bowl, though that as well survived *only* by tremendous fan support.
And the last _'good' _thing to come out of GW in terms of smaller games actually was Mordheim is you ask me ... and that's been over 12 years now as well.
Inquisitor was an epic fail ... LotR *is* an epic fail ... and so on.

And, regardless where and when you'll speak to one of them, each and every GW (store-) employee will tell you the same about new (consistent) game lines being added to their range of games: _'Ack, 'nother game we need to present in [*insert store X*] ? Hopefuly not - how're we supposed to work even more ... '_ 

So ... really, being the pragmatic I am, I can't really see GW releasing another persistent game line anywhere in the near future. Gawds ... bring back the 90's ...


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to see more support for the specialist games again as let's face it, they were awesome. Each brought something new and interesting to the table.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

All the specialist games are fun and unique in their own way, even inquisitor. My only issue with that game is why the hell was it done in 54mm scale. 

I think when they finally lose their contract with LotR we can expect to see them dump it as quickly as they can. It has a very niche market in some locals but overall I can not see it generating positive cash flow for them.

To the OP: How about you try looking up the rule on post quality and spam. This is probably one of the few topics I have seen you post that actually generates some decent discussion but overall they have been a huge sack of crap.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol well said. 

I agree on lotr its in the past and its cash boom has gone it'll get dropped faster than they picked it up. I dont even think they will bother with a sale on it.

I like that inquisitor was bigger models made the game different from the others and lets be honest some of the models where awesome. (artemis for example) others where crap the daemons for example.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I can see LOTR getting a rebrand when The Hobbit comes out and the Mines of Moria set getting dumped for a new one.... beyond that, when the fuss has died down again... yeah, lotr should be dumped and probably won't exist beyond a specialist game in about 5 years.

I'd love to see the specialist games comming back properly supported, but with the economic climate, and the fact most of them are a 'buy once and don't spend anything else' case... don't think that would happen.

Problem of a new main system would be doing something different. Fantasy they've done, future they've done.... unless they could make something in relatively modern times, can't really think of a main system that may work for them.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd buy real world modern games anyday and probably play that too instead of just painting.

but that will never happen deffo by GW prob never by any others either.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> Are you fragging kidding, LoTR making money, not here in Aus it ain't, i have seen LoTR stuff sitting on GW Australia shelves with months of dust on them, i have in the last two years seen what half a dozen sales, and probally 2 games. LoTR sucks arse, virtually no one in my area cares a hill of beans for the game and even less playing it.


As you yourself said, in your area. 

Then we have this area where virtually no one cares a hill of beans for 40k or Fantasy. 

Thus your argument is invalid.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> I agree on lotr its in the past and its cash boom has gone it'll get dropped faster than they picked it up. I dont even think they will bother with a sale on it.


It will shore up again with the release of the Hobbit peaking just after the movie release with a resurge a few weeks prior to the second half of the Hobbit. 

However the decision to persue the LoTR was really a suprise for me. I understand they wanted a more "Skirmisher" style system, but to base the majority of looks and marketing on the back of a Film series didn't make sense to me. I hate any franchise that uses in-movie imagery to represent characters; It's not Frodo, It's Elijah wood, It's not Gandalf it's Sir Ian Mckellen. :ireful2:

Frankly I like the un-supported games, Blood Bowl is a decent laugh if you find a league, and Necromunda and Modeheim gave alot of things to those working on a budget. But what really gets me is that they seem to price themselves way too high and alienate the customer base. Dreadfleet shouldn't have been released last month; I would have thought it better for the Christmas period. It is nice to look at, don't get me wrong. But I'm not convinced it was the "Massive hit" that they claim it to be. Claims of "Limited stocks" just don't seem to hold up when I find im tripping over boxes of the thing inside my local GW's :so_happy:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

notice how Emperorguard500 hasn't posted since the OP. Clearly someone thinks this site is more like "highDEAS" than a DISCUSSION BOARD/FORUM!! If you all would like to carry on the conversation feel free, but i'm inclined to close this thread.

CP


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

And thus my entire arguement against the Dark Disciple award... You encourage people like this to just make up a bunch of spam stuff they don't care about rather then improving the actual quality of posting on the boards overall. Its just about quanitity rather then improvement of quality.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

really? you clearly don't have a fucking clue the work that went into that.

the dark disciple award does not exist anymore. However, most of those that received the award did post more than once in threads they created. That is standard user practice, and we did screen a lot of people before issuing it. I didn't conjure the idea for the Dark Disciple, i just created the dongle. lol chill.

CP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> really? you clearly don't have a fucking clue the work that went into that.
> 
> the dark disciple award does not exist anymore. However, most of those that received the award did post more than once in threads they created. That is standard user practice, and we did screen a lot of people before issuing it. I didn't conjure the idea for the Dark Disciple, i just created the dongle. lol chill.
> 
> CP


I agree with Ploss the DD had its moment and quite honestly there are people who just like to spam.... awards not withstanding. He is probably 14 with nothing better to do, but lacks the attention span to carry on a constructive discourse.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Doelago said:


> As you yourself said, in your area.
> 
> Then we have this area where virtually no one cares a hill of beans for 40k or Fantasy.
> 
> Thus your argument is invalid.


My argument is as valid as anyone elses, unless the rules have changd i am allowed an opinion

I have never heard of an area anywhere where LoTR gamers outnumber 40K and Fantasy Combined, but please let me know, where is the mythical area, because it would be the only place on earth where LoTR players outnumber the other mob.

Oh by the way local area includes some 13 Games-Workshop Stores, and a further 25 Independents plus 15 Gaming Leagues, resulting in about 13,000 regular/semi regular players at best there may be no more than handful of LoTR players.

Now that being said.

Just an observation how much royalties do the actors that played the characters get


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> My argument is as valid as anyone elses, unless the rules have changd i am allowed an opinion
> 
> I have never heard of an area anywhere where LoTR gamers outnumber 40K and Fantasy Combined, but please let me know, where is the mythical area, because it would be the only place on earth where LoTR players outnumber the other mob.
> 
> ...


 
Dude, chillax. 

I don't think he meant anything by it but did you read his post? He said that in his area both 40k and Fantasy WH have no real following. That being said he probably sees more of other games, LotR being one of them. 

It's just a discussion and while throwing numbers out is impressive it comes off kinda rude. Just saying. 

Moving on. 

I don't think that GW will open itself up to another franchise in the near future. They've got another 5 to 6 years left with LotR at least, because of the new movies coming out and the flurry of activity that will come from it. 

They continue to update the stuff that they do have, which admittedly is pretty cool to se, so it can be argued that they bring out new stuff all the time but only to keep their two flagship games current and interesting. 

I've seen Inquistor and I like the models but I don't see myself plunking down 30 dollars for one figure at the moment. Now Space Hulk? I feel like I missed the boat on that one because it came out before I actually got into tabletop and seeing the figures now and how well represented they are? I'm pretty sad about it. 

The problem with GW ever considering another flagship on-going game is the climate of TT at the moment. It could be a flash in the pan, it could go like gang busters or it could just flop MASSIVELY and with every economy being utter shit at this moment, it wouldn't be prudent to take such a gamble.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

In my last club the main games were LOTR, Bloodbowl and 40K. Fantasy was defo the underdog. Plus the LOTR collectors seem to collect the majority of the armies and models, not just one or two races unlike the other games. I personally really enjoy it, and it's a good intro in GW games.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Fantasy and 40K are pretty even in terms of popularity in my area.

LotR is completely gone now though.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

40k all the way, followed by a smaller group of fantasy, then Blood Bowl, BFG, and waaaaaay in the back LotR.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well in one league i used to play in, we had more Flames of War players than LoTR.

Another league no one played LoTR


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well after checking around my local area, we litterally only have 3 people who bother with LoTR... One of those is a painter only, and the other two are thinking of quiting as they only ever play each other.

That said, apparently LotR is bigger then Fantasy in France.... 

Overall though, after licence fees, I've heard it only makes them a comparatively small profit for outlay, compared to WFB.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I don't know about GW putting out another game but when Wizards of the Coasts dropped the Star Wars license I was hopeful the GW would get it and produce an original trilogy game. The possibilities in my opinion could be numerous. However, that didn't happen much to my dismay.

As for a modern setting game, I'd like to see something like that considering WizKids! seems to have anything close to it in its plastic minis line. 

LOTR seems to have no life in my area. When WotC stopped producing plastic minis there was a slight increase in individual mini sales over the past year or so but nothing record breaking. I guess with WizKids! releasing the Paizo line the slight sales will drop back to what they were.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, I don't know about GW putting out another game but when Wizards of the Coasts dropped the Star Wars license I was hopeful the GW would get it and produce an original trilogy game. The possibilities in my opinion could be numerous. However, that didn't happen much to my dismay.


Now you've said this I wouldn't mind seeing it in action. The biggest problem with Wizards of the Coasts line was that sadly everything done in Starwars is overshadowed by the whole movie story-line (and again with Actors/Film Footage being used). I understand it's your story in the SW universe, but I've had over a dozen gaming groups from the first D6 game and thats what you hear. I think GW did really well to keep the battles of LOTR as a miniatures game without squashing fluff, like I said I don't mind the game I just mind seeing actors faces everywhere!



> As for a modern setting game, I'd like to see something like that considering WizKids! seems to have anything close to it in its plastic minis line.
> 
> LOTR seems to have no life in my area. When WotC stopped producing plastic minis there was a slight increase in individual mini sales over the past year or so but nothing record breaking. I guess with WizKids! releasing the Paizo line the slight sales will drop back to what they were.


Hopefully so, Paizo is a great company, but I think this is a market the GW really never focused in on. I've honestly bought everything with the GW IP on it RPG-wise, but it's always 3rd party stuff. If given half a chance I'd love to see an RPG system openly supported and played in stores. Not only would It give GW an interesting 3rd angle, but would get alot more players playing P&P RPG's which is always nice. Though on reflection I could see it being a real risk trying to squeeze a profit out of it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

@Moonschwine: well, Wizards did a little base touching on the Expanded Universe of comics, novels, and games with the SW minis line. 

As for an RPG by GW, I've never played one but if they came out with something they would be hard pressed to beat out 3rd Ed. D&D in my area. Ever since the 4E flop 3rd has been cleaned out of most 1/2 Price Bookstores here.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> @Moonschwine: well, Wizards did a little base touching on the Expanded Universe of comics, novels, and games with the SW minis line.
> 
> As for an RPG by GW, I've never played one but if they came out with something they would be hard pressed to beat out 3rd Ed. D&D in my area. Ever since the 4E flop 3rd has been cleaned out of most 1/2 Price Bookstores here.


True that I bought most of the SW books including the revised edition. As for the RPG. True words you speak, though as I understand it 5th edition is in the works and GW is pretty much happy to let FF deal with the RPG side of things, which in turn I'm more than happy to let continue seeing as they have largely produced Gold Standard stuff.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd love to see a miniature table top game for the Shadowrun world. It was sci-fi meets fantasy in the 21st century, very cool. There was actually a strategy game similar to Space Hulk that came out in the 90's called DMZ. It didn't do to well.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

jaysen said:


> I'd love to see a miniature table top game for the Shadowrun world. It was sci-fi meets fantasy in the 21st century, very cool. There was actually a strategy game similar to Space Hulk that came out in the 90's called DMZ. It didn't do to well.


I vaguely remember that game. Truth be told, you could use Reaper's mini line called Chronoscape and other plastics from games like WH, 49K, Star Wars, and D&D minis to create your own game.


----------



## stephendutton (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing soemthing set in the fantasy world but brought on a few centuries to provide a sort of Warhammer early 20th century sort of thing (though of course it wouldn't be their 20th century). Some elements would be similar to WFB (elves on dragons), while others would be more like 40k (WWI style tanks).
But that's what I'd like to see. I don't think they'll do it at all. If anything like this happened I think it would be more likely to be an expansion for WFRP.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I would love to see Star Wars mini lines after LOTR gets dropped. I would hope it would be done during the Legacy of the force era so that there would be less fluff to adhere to.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

jaysen said:


> I'd love to see a miniature table top game for the Shadowrun world. It was sci-fi meets fantasy in the 21st century, very cool. There was actually a strategy game similar to Space Hulk that came out in the 90's called DMZ. It didn't do to well.


Surely then maybe it should be steampunk so that its a bit further on?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Steampunk would be a cool game. That's something to consider since its a popular theme in my area.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

This latest edition, the sea faring game should have had some WH40K or WHFB compatable models included. Then, it would have sold like hotcakes.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

jaysen said:


> This latest edition, the sea faring game should have had some WH40K or WHFB compatable models included. Then, it would have sold like hotcakes.


Does that mean its selling like cold cakes?

I've yet to see it, a sea faring game is of interest to me but honestly I'd like one with the Black Pearl, The Flying Dutchman, and Queen Anne's Revenge if I'm going to shell out the serious monies for it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just had an interesting thought; a Stargate game by GW would be cool.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I think re-emergence of Shadowrun into a table top strategy game would be cool, or something like it. 21st - 22nd century technology, orcs, elves, dwarves, trolls, mages, shaman, american indians, aztecs, megacorporations, cyberware, street samurai, matrix running... it's got tons of fluff and novels written for the genra. GW could do some awesome models.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

jaysen said:


> I think re-emergence of Shadowrun into a table top strategy game would be cool, or something like it. 21st - 22nd century technology, orcs, elves, dwarves, trolls, mages, shaman, american indians, aztecs, megacorporations, cyberware, street samurai, matrix running... it's got tons of fluff and novels written for the genra. GW could do some awesome models.


That would nicely slot inbetween WFB & 40K


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Isn't that the blood bowl world you're talking about there?



Jace of Ultramar said:


> Just had an interesting thought; a Stargate game by GW would be cool.


Eldar vs IG works well. A company called phoenix made models a while age but I don't know much about it. You might be able to convert Jaffa out of WoC marauders and TK bitz.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Samules said:


> Eldar vs IG works well. A company called phoenix made models a while age but I don't know much about it. You might be able to convert Jaffa out of WoC marauders and TK bitz.


I thought about IG and, if the pics are right, the new Necrons and maybe even Tomb Kings as Goa'uld. What are WoC Marauders?


----------

